# China Fashion Week 2012/2013 AutumnWinter Aimer Swimwear Collection x19



## beachkini (1 Apr. 2012)

(19 Dateien, 11.721.006 Bytes = 11,18 MiB)


----------



## stuftuf (1 Apr. 2012)

einfach nur.... WOW!!!!

MERCI für diese göttlichen Geschöpfe!


----------



## fredclever (1 Apr. 2012)

Wie süss, danke


----------



## Q (2 Apr. 2012)

Herbst/Winter-Schwimm-Mode  :thx:


----------



## frantisek (16 Apr. 2012)

Eine exzellente Sammlung! Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Maus68 (17 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die heißen Mädels. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tic (18 Apr. 2012)

hübsche Bilder, danke


----------



## koftus89 (15 Sep. 2012)

super girls.


----------

